# I'm a father!



## thor9541 (Jan 31, 2012)

I became the father of a beautiful baby girl this Sunday. can you say proud father!


----------



## Benton (Jan 31, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## BryanMaloney (Jan 31, 2012)

Mazel Tov!


----------



## Txmason32 (Jan 31, 2012)

congrats !!


----------



## KSigMason (Jan 31, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## VEIGHTR (Jan 31, 2012)

That's fantastic Brother. There's no feeling like it congratulations 
  Brother Mike


----------



## LukeD (Jan 31, 2012)

Congratulations.


----------



## robert leachman (Jan 31, 2012)

X number next!!!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 31, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## MikeMay (Jan 31, 2012)

Congrats!  Now the real works begins...


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 1, 2012)

Grats!!!!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Feb 1, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Ceasare (Feb 1, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## owls84 (Feb 2, 2012)

That's awesome Brother. Enjoy it all.


----------



## thor9541 (Feb 3, 2012)

*happy*

I thought I knew love and happiness but, none of it compares to now


----------



## JCooper (Feb 3, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## khilles (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm late but congrats


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Mar 16, 2012)

Congratulations, my Brother.........I really hope you got some GOOD sleep before Baby Girl got here, because sleeping late will become a farfetched memory!  LOL    Fatherhood is a beautiful thing, Bro......Mothers always get their kudos for what they do for our children, but Fathers who are "Daddies" to their children deserve the same amount of respect.   Time, instruction, discipline, support, encouragement, provisions, education, a knowledge of who GOD is, etc......all of these things came from MY Father, and I do my best to try and impart them to my three.  I am a proud Father of three (One 2 year old Boy, and a set of One Year Old Twins--Boy and Girl), and while Daddy doesnt get much sleep these days, I wouldn't trade my life now for ANY other time in my life........stay rooted and grounded in your Bible, as well as your Masonic studies, Brother, and you will do a GREAT JOB!.........Bro Vincent C. Jones, Sr., Bayou City Lodge #228, PHA, F & AM, Houston, Texas


----------



## free and accepted (Mar 17, 2012)

Add Content


----------



## PeterLT (Mar 18, 2012)

Good on you!


----------



## kosei (Mar 21, 2012)

Congrats square!


----------

